# Bauanleitung für günstige Geberstange



## Baddy89 (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo, da ich nun selbst eine Geberstange brauchte, kein Geld für eine Originale teure hatte, musste eine selbstgebaute her.
Dank Volker2809's Anregung und Tipps habe ich es geschafft 
Also nochmal vielen Dank Volker 

Der Vorteil ist einfach, dass man mit der Geberstange das Echolot an jedes Boot mitnehmen, es in der Höhe verstellen kann und einfach stabiler und sicherer ist.

Ok. Los gehts.*Was braucht man?:

- Die Stange*..dazu eignen sich Wischmobstiele (Vileda) oder noch besser und günstiger: Stiele zum Streichen.*

- Halterung für Boot*..Eine Sonnenschirmhalterung für den Balkon*

- Rohrschelle* um den Geber am Stiel zu befestigen*

- *falls die Schelle nicht genau auf den Stiel passt, etwas* Klebeband *um den Durchmesser des Stiels zu erhöhenDer *Kostenfaktor* liegt ungefähr bei *15-17 €*.... alleine *11 €* für die Schirmhalterung. Jedoch ist diese sehr massiv und hält ewig 


*1.Schritt:

*Erstmal machen wir die *Stange* komplett fertig, sprich man bringt unten die *Rohrschelle* an und schraubt diese gut zu. Die *Schraube* des *Gebers* kommt hierbei durch die *Schelle.* Achtet darauf, _noch nicht zu fest zu schrauben_, da ihr den Geber ja später noch am Boot ausrichten müsst.


*2. Schritt:*

Nun befestigt man die *Stange* an die *Schirmhalterung*. Auch hier kann man mit *Klebeband* nachhelfen, sollte der Stab zu dünn sein.
*

3. Schritt:*

Jetzt bringt man die *Schirmhalterung* an der *Bootskante* an. Sollte die Wand zu dünn sein, benutzt einfach ein *Stück Holz* oder Ähnliches  um die *Halterung* richtig fest zu schrauben. Des weiteren schont dies auch die Bootswand und es kommt zu keinen Abdrücken.
*

4. Schritt:*

Abschließend müssen die *Stange* und der *Geber* *! fest !* montiert werden, damit beim Fahren nichts abfällt.
 Ist dies bereits geschehen, dann fahrt die *Stange* auf die *richtige Länge* aus und *justiert den Geber.* 
Die *Mittellinie des Gebers* muss mit dem *Bootsboden* auf *einer Linie liegen.*

Ist dies alles geschehen und hält, so habt ihr eine klasse, stabile und günstige Stange für euren Geber.

Viel Spaß beim Nachbasteln...meine Stange war nach 10 Minuten fertig und ich habe 2 linke Hände mit 5 Daumen.
*
"Bilder folgen noch !"*


----------



## Volker2809 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bauanleitung für günstige Geberstange*

Genau so war es richtig und sehr gut erklärt. Das mit dem Klebeband-Umwickeln zur Anpassung für die Rohrschelle hab ich übrigens genauso gemacht. Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder!

Hab die Geberstange aber auch nicht erfunden, sondern hier im Board abgeguckt. Hier der Ursprungs-Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=13575&highlight=geberstange


----------

